
Ask HN: Thoughts about our video streaming debating app? - grif-fin
We are developing a video streaming debating platform in form of a website and we are wondering whether anyone likes it or not before going further with it.<p>The website let&#x27;s you:<p>- Challenge a friend or a random stranger.<p>- Find spectators by advertising your debating room&#x27;s link.<p>- Watch live and recorded debates.<p>- Vote for the side you are.<p>- Chat and comment on live&#x2F;recorded debates.<p>What we care now:<p>1. Would you find this app useful or useless? why?<p>2. Would you initiate debate and&#x2F;or spectate?<p>3. What else do you like this app to do?
======
brudgers
My advice is to find some users and get their feedback.

Good luck.

~~~
grif-fin
Sorry but this comment is not answering the question.

~~~
brudgers
If there are users, then it is useful. Because the question implies the
product is already under development, it might be advantageous to present the
work effort to people. That advantage may lie in showing people something
concrete rather than relying on their imaginations as a source of feedback.

The reason I believe it is advantageous is because what I imagine a video
debate site to be is probably not how you envision it...and I don't have a
positive opinion of what I imagine.

~~~
grif-fin
I agree. We are wrapping up a beta version and soon will are hoping to publish
it on Show HN.

We are privately sharing the link to our circle around and it would be amazing
if we can get more opinions on it. Please let me know here if you are willing
to share your email, I will send the link right away.

~~~
brudgers
Thanks for the offer, but I'm not very enthusiastic about online debating
anymore. One of the reasons I engage on Hacker News is that I try avoid flame
wars for the benefit of spectators. It's been even longer since I enjoyed
watching other people go low.

Anyway, I prefer text to video as means of expression for reasons I described
elsewhere.

